# New Blu-ray Players...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am tired of waiting on Oppo. I am about two weeks out on getting the new HT room setup and am looking for a Blu-ray player/DVD upconverting player. I am not sure I want to spend the extra on the Oppo anyway, now that there appear to be several good options out there for less.

Anyone have one of the new Panasonic BD60K or BD80K models... or one of the new Samsung BDP1600, BDP3600 or BDP4600 models?


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the BD605 which I purchased from Costco. I'm extremely happy with the unit. I can't comment on its ability to upconvert becausee I'm using it with a component only TV. An added benefit for people with component TVs is that you can send video over component and HD audio over HDMI at the same time.

My only complaint is that there is a slight delay with <pause> that was not there with my Samsung BD-P1200 which I despised.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

How about a PS3? It can be a media server and video game machine when not playing BRs. It's currently still the fastest BR player as far as I am aware.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had a PS3, but sold it. :huh:

I got an invite to buy the Oppo for $499. Ouch! I think it is faster and probably still the best upconverting player out there from what I can find. I really dislike spending this much on a player, but I believe Oppo will be reliable, unlike so many of the others out there that are constantly having issues.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I sold my Panny for a PS3 and it's been great.

The panny BD player used to give me these horrible POPs in the audio. I had no idea it was the fault of the player until I switched it to the PS3 and I haven't heard one since. I'm thankful those went away.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The one thing I never liked about the PS3 is the remote issue. I use a learning remote and it was aggravating to get it to do right... and it never could control the power. I was not a fan of the PS3 menu either.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

The Oppo BDP-83 sure is sweet.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You snagged one huh... congrats! 

I see you have not listed it in your equipment yet. :bigsmile:


----------

